# If you are colorblind you can't trout fish



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a question about the trout fishing book If you are color blind how are you supposed to understand what's is open and when. I never had a problem with the trout fishing rules before we got this million dollar book. It is getting where you need a pheledelphia lawyer to under stand all the new rules and exceptions to where you happen to be hunting or fishing. Maybe it is so they can keep us confused!!! Looks like discrimination to the color blind to me.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Only if you can't see green. All the rest is in black & white and you can read what the type is in the book before and after the pictures.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah I cant say I like the trout and salmon regs either. Would be much nicer if it was easier is what I hear from everyone. I thought it was gonna be a good step when they first did it to try to make fishing quality better. This year though I have mixed feelings. I really hope its for the best. I am also glad I am a walleye guy and not a trout guy cause its just plain easier to follow walleye regs.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I am a trout fisherman and have always put my hat off to the DNR for their attention to the trout streams. I like the new regs regarding different size streams. It only shows you that the DNR have recognized the need for different regulations on different streams. Sure, it may make it a little more difficult for some of to understand, but looking at the big picture.....the trout will be larger in size and numbers.....good job DNR, now lets work on enforcing existing laws

Marc


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I won't disagree that the trout regs can be confusing. Heck, I get confused reading them sometimes but two points, 1) It is not as confusing if you read the guide and don't try to read just part of it and 2) it's micro management, something that many want to happen with the deer herd (although the deer herd would be much more difficult for obvious reasons )


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Its to bad that they dnr shows no interest in small stream trout. Can't remember when I have seen anything done for the small streams. It's hard to find a small stream with brook trout, unless you get above a dam where the salmon can't get. Salmon and brook trout spawn at the same time and the salmon eat up the brookies protecting there beds. I discussed the color issue with a dnr commissiner who is color blind and he agrees with me. He can not read it. He also agree with me about the goose seasons [see my post waterfowl---sw michigan]


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You mean he can't just look at the pictures.

As far as goose seasons, deal with the feds, they dictate the seasons and numbers of geese they want each state to take. If it was soley up to the Michigan DNR I suspect you would see a diffence on goose season but it isn't.

What is it that you want done for the small streams? There are hundreds of miles of small streams with certain regulations.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

hey im also color blind in the colors red an green. now you say just look at the pictures, what pictures ? i look up a river i want to fish to get the color of that river, now what color is that as i look back to the reg chart of the color regs. huuuuuum is that a blue,is that yellow, naa maybe is that orange color, well i think it that color. hey its a son-of-a- b----. now with all these colors.but now all the lakes are done with letters to look up the regs. huum i wonder why the rivers couldnt be done in numbers to help us color blind people. its only time before i get smoked by a DNR officer for the wronge fish in the wronge place. help us color blind legal fishing guys out.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Why doesn't the dnr stick up for the goose hunters of Michigan and ask "why are we getting short sheeted on goose hunting". I listened to the goose specialist of the dnr on Michigan out of doors. He said "we had to share the flight geese with the states to the south." Doesn"t he realize that there are no flight geese in Michigan in September. We are giving them all the flight geese and they get 50 to 70 days to shoot them. All the dnr is worried about is killing off the giants that THEY planted. Tried to sell a dozen goose shells last fall. Sold them for lawn ornaments as no one is hunting geese because of the seasons. We can't ever get a shot at late season geese in zone 2 where I live.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

hey SFK ya i wasnt kidding the way i described it as 99 % of the timei fish by my self. an its very hard to take the river color an match it back to the regs chart. ive fished since i was 4 years old so ive been fishin for 45 years now an never had a ticket from the dnr. i just hope the ticket doesnt cost too much when i get caught in the wronge color place. i dont think the drn will be very understanding as a person with normal color vision just cant under stand what its like to not tell what a color is. they have all kinds of speical hunts for the handycaped. different regs for people to use cross bows, an some can even hunt from a car with the right permit. but a guy with color blindness is just plain getting the shaft with this new trout guide all in color.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Guys...read the guide, it's all in black and white if that's the way you want it. You can even get the actual Fisheries Orders if you want, no pictures, no color, all entirely written form. That takes care of the color blind problem.

Multibeard...you are mis-informed about how any of the waterfowl seasons, ducks or geese are done. If it makes you feel better though, yes it's the DNR's fault, everything is the DNR's fault.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Boehr I am not saying every thing is the DNR's fault. I am saying that I don't think they are sticking up for the goose hunters of Michigan.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

how an were can i get one of these fisheries orders ?? sure seems like alot of paper to carry with me in my vest while trout fishing.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Any District Office can get you the orders just like it says in the Trout Guide. Yep your right, lot of paper to carry in your vest, about 50 or so pages but for those that don't like the guide, thats what you get is the law.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

Here's a fairly useless bit of trivia for everybody on the topic. Men are more likely to be color-blind than women. Red and Green are, statistically, the colors that people most commonly have problems with.

I find this amusing, especially when you consider that stoplights, where red and green mean opposite things, were designed at a time when women had little say in things. (Not meant to be a sexist remark; just the facts of how life was like back in the 'old days'.) I can imagine riding with a dude who's color-blind, not knowing whether to stop or go!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

hey ruller did you ever notice that the bottom light is always green an that means go. top is always red an that means stop. thats the way i tell.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

how many other trout fishing guys have this problem. lets see if we can get this color changed to a number system like the lakes that are in a letter system to look the regs up for each lake.


----------

